
Daniel Shiffman launches "The Nature of Code" online for free - runemadsen
http://natureofcode.com/
======
mattyfo
Awesome!! His first book 'Learning Processing' is what got me back into coding
after a 5 year hiatus. Processing is a really fun language for experimenting
and this should be a good book.

~~~
runemadsen
Yes, he's great. His choice of publishing model is also interesting (free
online and pay for print). Reminds me of the Radiohead - In rainbows album,
and I'm excited to see where it goes.

~~~
joshuakarjala
Well he did raise 31k on Kickstarter -
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/shiffman/the-nature-
of-c...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/shiffman/the-nature-of-code-book-
project)

------
coroxout
This is excellent news, thank you. I've heard many good things about this book
(mostly on HN!) and on first glance it looks very interesting indeed.

Edit: since this is the launch it must have the tutorials that turned into the
book which I heard good things about - having read a few of them, I'm looking
forward to the book version.

------
ddon
Wow, great news! I was following his Kickstarter progress for some time, and
was waiting for printed book, but online and free, this is great!!! Can't wait
to check to out...

His site is down at the moment for some reason...

------
scrumper
It looks like a more practical, interactive version of Gary Flake's wonderful
"Computational Beauty of Nature." That's not a bad thing at all.

------
patrickod
Can't wait to get a print copy of this. I've been looking forward to seeing
this Kickstarter realized for some time now.

~~~
gwern
Given the interactivity, are you sure you want a print copy?

~~~
patrickod
Even though I own a Kindle I really like to browse and read through print
copies of technical books. Not quite able to pin what exactly I like about it.

~~~
unimpressive
I find that most E-readers are mainly sequential access, with random access as
a feature to be explicitly called. Whereas physical books or codexes are
usually read sequentially, but are easier to use for random access.

------
zapt02
looks amazing!

